# Classical poodles by Pearl Wanner or Kim Balas



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone have knowledge of Classical Poodles by Pearl Wanner in Pennsylvania or a breeder in Rochester, NY by the name of Kim Balas that her website mentions?


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

It looks like Pearl may not be actively breeding anymore, but may have turned most of that over to Kim and Leah, while retaining co-ownership.

The copyright on her site expired 2010. So the pups listed there may be 3 years old or may be new and available... hard to know without calling, and I would call some people who probably know something - breeders and rescue people whose opinions I value - whether I agree with them or not... (I usually do try to call a couple of people who will "dish the dirt" as it were, just because I'd rather know what's on the grapevine...) 

There are a few breeders in that area - and since the breeder world is really quite a small one, I'd contact any of the several I'd trust to give me a straight up answer and ask their opinions. Some will say anything (for whatever reason) and will prefer to get you onboard with one of their pups. Some have no need to sell their pups (they are sold before they are bred, etc), and will just give you their opinion, or tell you they have no experience, but have heard, and maybe you could call so and so. 

I'd start with a phone call to Pearl - because I am just making a story here in my head based on what the appearances are from her website. She could be fine, breeding the mini's and doing her thing - or she could be semi-retired, fully retired, moved to a tropical island - whatever... 

I don't know anything about minis, though, so I'd also do some research on that - health testing, etc... 

good luck with your search! Rather than asking about a specific breeder, I'd just research mini breeders (assuming I wanted a mini) and ask that question here - who is a good mini breeder? you'll see some names pop up over and over and over if you watch a bit - if you are on facebook, see if there is a mini poodle owners page...

here is an old thread about minis in vt/nh.
http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/9718-looking-mini-vt-nh.html

They ask about Songbird, and I've heard good things, and their dogs are gorgeous, but we were not looking for a mini. (But I'd still do some legwork again if I were looking...)

Alan Waterman is up there, I think - and he has beautiful dogs, for sure. I've met him at a show and he was nice, and friendly, and not "Selling" puppies, just giving information - about health testing, showing, grooming (OMG! the GROOMING!!! - I may have to attend a seminar, and all I do is wash and dry around here...) I digress...


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I wish I knew who to call who would give an honest opinion. I emailed several Poodle Club breeder referral people about minis but I have only received one breeder name in response. Over on the breeder forum I asked about a general recommendation. I wasn't sure of the difference between this forum and that one.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Almost all of the breeders know something about most of the others. cruise around the forums here and see what's been said about some breeders - if it sounds like you might value the opinion of some of them, give them a call and they'll probably tell you what they know (they might say nothing if they can't say something nice). If they really don't know, they'll tell you that, too. It probably does not matter if they breed minis or not. 

I will tell you that I'd call Daryl Masone at Poodle Rescue CT, Denise Spotila at Apres Argent Standards in MO, and I would call my own breeder, Gloria Ogdahl at Tintlet in NC. 

Everyone else will have their own list of people they would call to get an opinion, if they were looking for a mini. That's my list - none of them breed mini's. Daryl has some in rescue and is a respected member of at least 2 local dog clubs - one poodle, one multi-breed. Denise and Gloria have and breed standards. But they probably know who has sound, healthy minis... or who knows, if they don't.

And I would call Songbird Poodles - because they breed minis and I have not heard anything bad, and have heard some good about them - I have not met them, and don't know them, so that's not an endorsement, but I'd make the call...


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

What are you specifically looking for in a mini poodle? Are you looking for a laid back companion? a dog to champion in the ring? Obedience, Utility, Rally, Flyball, Agility? 

There are so many things you can do with your dog, and every breeder is going to have a leaning toward one area or another - they may even have a drivey line and a laid back line running - you may see service dogs and agility dogs in the same breeder's lines, but they will likely be slightly different lines. 

If you are clear and honest about who you are and what you want to do with your dog, you will get better information...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

whome? said:


> Does anyone have knowledge of Classical Poodles by Pearl Wanner in Pennsylvania or a breeder in Rochester, NY by the name of Kim Balas that her website mentions?


My friend has bought Yorkies from Kim Balas - here is her website yorkie puppys for sale, teacup yourkies for sales, quality breed Yorkie's for sale

Did not know that she was into poodles?


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, that is the same Kim Balas. She also breeds minis. She said she only breeds Optigen A and has her vet who, to paraphrase her, is authorized to do xray readings for OFA certifications, check her parents' legs and hips, but doesn't actually x-ray them. This vet is a reproductive vet who checks the puppies legs at 8 weeks. She gives a one year health guarantee.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I remember that when she offered my friend a choice of 2 yorkie puppies, she was upfront about the fact that one of the pups had a bad luxating patella, and you know that can happen with the little ones, and I give her credit for being up-front about it.
She does (or did, that was a couple of years ago) do juvenile spay/neuter on the yorkies before they are placed, so if you are of the current school of thought that the dog should be allowed to fully develop before S/N, I would find out if she does that with the poodles as well!


----------



## whome? (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for this helpful information! What age is considered juvenile s/n for a mini? I am thinking the age might vary with size?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well those yorkies are getting s/n very young - because they are fully recovered and getting placed in new homes from 12 weeks and up!
There have been recent studies (maybe somebody can post the links?) that have shown that early spay/neuter actually increases some health risks (primarily orthopedic and cancer, and urinary incontinence in females), and they are recommending to at least wait until they are fully grown (growth plates in the bones have closed, or for girls, after they have had their first heat).
My breeder actually recommends waiting until they are around 4y/o - I did not follow that in the past - my girls were spayed at around a year, but still it was before the first heat, and one of them definitely had the narrow build/elongated bone structure that they warn about in dogs who are spayed before the growth plates have closed, so I will be listening to my breeder for the next puppy!

Also, maybe just a poodle thing, but I have seen, and heard that boys that don't lift their legs to pee, often wind up wetting their own chest (and though not a hard and fast rule, this is more likely to be the case with an early neuter). There was a gorgeous white boy @ the doggie gym that we used to go to that was groomed to the hilt, but always had a disgusting looking bright yellow chest from urine stains because he did not lift his leg and would wet all over his own chest!


----------



## irmashanahan (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pearl Wanner puppies*

I am very late replying to this, but I have one of Pearl's puppies. His call name is Grady, and here's his registered name and titles - all on a puppy who is not yet 3. UCD, URO2 Great Expectations by Pearl, CD, RE, CGC, BN (and one leg towards his CDX title). Along the way, he's earned 5 HIT awards, too.

Grady is a high energy, active mini who lights up anyplace he is with his great attitude and spirit. He was born in Feb 2011, and came to live with us about 12 weeks later, and I have never regretted the decision to add him to our pack of poodles.

I would not hesitate tyo buy another of Pearl's puppies!


----------

